# Frog Party at my place in FL



## IEatBugs

I would like to formally invite fellow froggers to my place for a get together on Saturday Oct. 26. This date is not set in stone and we can move it ahead or behind if need be to help accommodate other folks.

EDIT: Frog Part*Y* I guess I can't spell. You all knew what I meant though right


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Heck yeah! Do we get door prizes, too? Hahahah...


www.BluePumilio.com

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Blue-Pumilio/462997353755816


----------



## tarbo96

I'm down! Cant wait.


----------



## Whitneyd88

Yay!! Definitely count me in! If the date has to be moved just please don't move it back a weekend if at all possible, I have a workshop for school the 17th-19th.


----------



## IEatBugs

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Heck yeah! Do we get door prizes, too? Hahahah...


Maybe if a certain Blue_Pumilio donates stuff to give away I know I sure could use a female Basti.



tarbo96 said:


> I'm down! Cant wait.


Me too, I have been thinking about it almost all year.



Whitneyd88 said:


> Yay!! Definitely count me in! If the date has to be moved just please don't move it back a weekend if at all possible, I have a workshop for school the 17th-19th.


It definitely wouldn't be that weekend, that's my 10 year anniversary so I am pretty sure my wife would kill me.


----------



## tarbo96

*re*

It definitely wouldn't be that weekend, that's my 10 year anniversary so I am pretty sure my wife would kill me.[/QUOTE]

The more the merrier...we can have an anniversary/frog party!


----------



## pavochavo

Why can't there be an Ohio version of this??? I wish there were more hobbyists in Ohio. I bet that will be a great event though! Very kind of you to open your place to people!


Robert


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

I unfortunately started a job were I only have Sundays and Mondays off.


----------



## Nismo95

Well Dustin, that sounds fun. Too bad I live in Washington!!... I may have even had a spare female basti to bring you.


----------



## IEatBugs

The date is fast approaching and I wanted to again invite everyone to my place on Saturday October 26. 
Feel free to bring any livestock or dry goods you have available to sell or trade with other folks. There will be some sort of food, not sure yet as to what I am going to do. Maybe pizza or wings from a place up the road. I hope to see some of you at my place where we can have a beer and talk frogs with like minded individuals!

PS...There is rumor of a GIANT frog that may show up.


----------



## frogparty

Frogparty eh? Sounds like my kind of thing


----------



## tarbo96

I know Mark is a giant, but a frog???


----------



## tarbo96

That gives me over a month to save up  what is everyone bringing???


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I'll be there! I'd anyone needs anything...

Maybe I'll be nice and bring a door prize....


----------



## markpulawski

I should be there, I saw Antone at Tropiflora yesterday and asked him if he wanted to drive down with me so he is a possibility as well. I have a few baby Pums (Escudo & Uyama) but most will probably be too small to bring.

ps Daisy said she wanted to come as well


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone bringing isos and/or springtails??? found a baby basti today


----------



## mfsidore

Why am i the only one in my family who doesn't live in florida!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## IEatBugs

Mark you can bring Daisy if you leave her here, she might have fun chasing that giant frog I mentioned. It would be great if Antone were to hitch a ride down with you Mark. The more, the merrier. 

Mike, sounds like the perfect reason to move or at the very least visit


----------



## mfsidore

Haha AGREED!


----------



## tarbo96

Mike.... bring me frogs and you can stay at my place!


----------



## randommind

This doesn't sound fun at all...think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## IEatBugs

None of us told you to move Wes, you went on your own free will...or maybe that beautiful girlfriend made you do it. Ohh boy the things women do to us men.


----------



## IEatBugs

I am looking for a calling male benedicta if anyone has one to bring.


----------



## tarbo96

I bet you would take just a calling male!


----------



## tarbo96

If anyone is interested in cork flats or rounds or orchids let me know.


----------



## IEatBugs

I would also like a culture or two of bean beetles if anyone has any.


----------



## Whitneyd88

I have benedictas, but they'll be 3 months OOW then, so no calling yet. I also have southern variabilis


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I'll probably bringing the following....
D. auratus El Cope
D. auratus Nicaragua
D. tinctorius Powder Blue
D. tictorious Cobalt
D. tinctorius Bahkuis
D. tinctorius Azureus
D. leucomelas
E. anthonyi Santa Isabel
P. bicolor Green Legged
P. aurotaenia Green banded
Maybe some springs and isos as well. 
And of course, the GIANT frog!!!


----------



## Reef_Haven

IEatBugs said:


> I would also like a culture or two of bean beetles if anyone has any.


I'll bring you these.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I can bring anything on my website Www.bluepumilio.com

May bring various broms, ABG, tree fern, pumilio, whatever else I have lying around...


----------



## Ayron

I figured this would be a good place to introduce myself 
My name is Aaron and I've been in this hobby for almost a year now and have 8 frogs in my collection at the moment as well as a bunch of other things like snakes and scorpions 

I'm looking to add a few more highland bronze auratus to my collection if anyone has any available and plans on going to the party


----------



## IEatBugs

Welcome Aaron, glad to have you on the board, and I hope you can make it even if no one has any highland auratus available


----------



## Ayron

IEatBugs said:


> Welcome Aaron, glad to have you on the board, and I hope you can make it even if no one has any highland auratus available


I probably will just so I can meet some semi-local people in the hobby. I only know 2 other people that keep darts besides me


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Ayron said:


> I probably will just so I can meet some semi-local people in the hobby. I only know 2 other people that keep darts besides me


Where do you live Aaron?


----------



## Ayron

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Where do you live Aaron?


west palm beach, Florida  
here are my three azureus waiting for more food haha


----------



## IEatBugs

*Re: 24 Days Left*

So as far as food goes, I am going to grill hot dogs, brats and sausages. I will provide these and condiments as well as have some water and sweet tea. I would like to ask everyone to bring a small dish to go along with this, ie. potato salad, macaroni salad, soda ect. Post up what you will bring so there aren't duplicates. I will have a few beers on hand but no enough for everyone, so be sure to bring your adult beverage of choice

Really looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

We're bringing homemade coleslaw.....and frog legs.....and of course the giant frog!!


----------



## tarbo96

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> We're bringing homemade coleslaw.....and frog legs.....and of course the giant frog!!


Fried azureus?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Hey Dustin, did you post what time you want this shindig to start?
I could be there pounding on your door at 6am?


----------



## IEatBugs

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Hey Dustin, did you post what time you want this shindig to start?
> I could be there pounding on your door at 6am?


I did not...6am, hrmm...I think that is a little early for a Saturday unless I am going fishing lol

I am open as far as time goes. What works well for everyone? 11-12?


----------



## tarbo96

Fishing? Are you offering to take us fishing? See you at 6.


----------



## Ayron

Does anyone who plans on going have any green and bronze auratus,yellow terribilis, or highland bronze for sale? I'm looking to add more of them to the tanks I have


----------



## IEatBugs

I may have some green and bronze available, and I have 2 orange terribilis.


----------



## Ayron

IEatBugs said:


> I may have some green and bronze available, and I have 2 orange terribilis.


sweet i'll message you on facebook


----------



## Whitneyd88

I also decided to sell my female Varadero (directly from Understory), and my female red Amazonicus (Todd Kelley). I have a big move coming up next year & with school to pay off right now too I can't afford to buy them a mate anytime soon.


----------



## tarbo96

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'll probably bringing the following....
> D. auratus El Cope
> D. auratus Nicaragua
> D. tinctorius Powder Blue
> D. tictorious Cobalt
> D. tinctorius Bahkuis
> D. tinctorius Azureus
> D. leucomelas
> E. anthonyi Santa Isabel
> P. bicolor Green Legged
> P. aurotaenia Green banded
> Maybe some springs and isos as well.
> And of course, the GIANT frog!!!


I will definitely take some isos and springs...maybe interested in some SIs also.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

tarbo96 said:


> I will definitely take some isos and springs...maybe interested in some SIs also.


I'll also be bringing Repashy supplements, Calcium Plus, Vitamin A Plus, SuperCal Med D, SuperVite, SuperPig, Soilent Green, and Spawn and Grow.


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone have coco huts?


----------



## Ayron

Does anyone have any dubia or discoid roaches by any chance? I have a monitor lizard and I'm trying to add to my colonies


----------



## IEatBugs

Just FYI, dubia roaches are illegal in FL


----------



## markpulawski

Sorry Dustin, I won't be making it, I will probably be home hybridizing


----------



## IEatBugs

Really Mark, that's a bummer. I really hope that you are able to come down. What are you hybridizing? You goona make your own line or broms? I know you like those Skotaks, maybe one day we can expect to see some Pulawskis available!


----------



## Ayron

I'm gonna ask off the next time I go into work but I'm pretty sure I can make it  Anyone have any leaf litter available? I want to redo my tanks with that at the bottom


----------



## IEatBugs

Ayron said:


> I'm gonna ask off the next time I go into work but I'm pretty sure I can make it  Anyone have any leaf litter available? I want to redo my tanks with that at the bottom


Contact Justin, Blue_Pumilio on here, he has leaf litter and will be attending.


----------



## Ayron

IEatBugs said:


> Contact Justin, Blue_Pumilio on here, he has leaf litter and will be attending.


alright, I asked of for work and I'll know for sure if I'll be going by the end of this week  someone requested off for a horse show in the book and I wrote under that I was requesting off for a frog show lol


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

So, I got the day off and will be attending. Anyone interested in some Dendrobates auratus "El Cope" & "Campana" or some Dendrobates tinctorius "Alanis"


----------



## IEatBugs

That's awesome Steve. Happen to have a female campana?


----------



## SuspensefulSteve

I'll shoot you a message. I do have froglets of the stuff I listed and maybe a few other things. If anyone is interested, just send me a message and I can give out prices (I have a bunch of new stuff coming so, I can be very reasonable).


----------



## IEatBugs

1 week countdown, can't wait.


----------



## toksyn

Hey all, this is Dev (Folius). I'm a bit late to the thread though I did know about it (thanks Dustin). I can bring some Folius stuff with me when I come, just let me know what you guys are interested in. 

Also, I don't think I saw a list of food contributions hammered out - is this still a potluck?


----------



## IEatBugs

I thought it would be a good idea for folks to post up what they were going to bring food wise but the only person who has done that is Jon.

So I will have hot dogs, Italian sausage and brats and everything that goes along with this. Water, a few sodas, a few beers.

Jon is bringing coleslaw

Could use, chips/dip, soda, or whatever else you think would go along with the above. It doesn't have to be much but just a little contribution.

Dev if you have any moss mix I will take a couple of them.


----------



## toksyn

Sure thing, and I think I can wrangle some chips and dip.


----------



## tarbo96

I will bring a 12 pack of soda and some beer.


----------



## rigel10

Sausages, chips and beer! I would love to be there! Count me ideally with you. I hope there will be lots of photos.


----------



## Ayron

I got the all clear from work so I'll be attending for sure  I'll post what food I plan on bringing as soon as I figure that out myself lol  Looking forward to meeting some fellow hobbyists


----------



## Whitneyd88

Ill bring cupcakes!


----------



## mfsidore

Party people. Yeesh, bragging and being loud. Stupid 3 day drive.(new York to Florida.why can't it be a 3 minute drive?!? I'd be okay with a 3 hour drive!) officially jealous.


----------



## baita83

I will not be able to attend as I have a conflict on that day. But steve has offered to deliver some frogs I have for sale.

cauchero proven pair $200
solarte proven pair $300
Uyama unsexed trio $275

Any questions please PM me


----------



## tarbo96

mfsidore said:


> Party people. Yeesh, bragging and being loud. Stupid 3 day drive.(new York to Florida.why can't it be a 3 minute drive?!? I'd be okay with a 3 hour drive!) officially jealous.


Only 24 hour drive!


----------



## Reef_Haven

Just to be clear,
Costumes are mandatory??? cause I don't want to show up in my sexy Elvira costume and find out no one else is dressed up!
Also, we will be trick or treating over to Jon's place sometime during the party?


----------



## toksyn

Did we confirm a time? 11? 12?


----------



## IEatBugs

Reef_Haven said:


> Just to be clear,
> Costumes are mandatory??? cause I don't want to show up in my sexy Elvira costume and find out no one else is dressed up!
> Also, we will be trick or treating over to Jon's place sometime during the party?


Costumes are required for you Kevin, I just have to see this now that you mentioned it! 

Not sure about going to Jon's, he will have to make that decision as we haven't talked about that at all.




toksyn said:


> Did we confirm a time? 11? 12?


11-12, whatever works Dev. I figured I would start cooking around 11 or so that way it will mostly be ready by 12. I am here all day, feel free to come earlier or later, just don't show up at 6am unless your giving me frogs or money


----------



## Ayron

I'll bring a bottle or two of some belgian pale ale I brewed myself and still figuring out what to bring for food


----------



## Whitneyd88

Is there an estimated head count so I have an idea of how many cupcakes to bring?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Whitneyd88 said:


> Is there an estimated head count so I have an idea of how many cupcakes to bring?


Two for everyone!! lol


----------



## IEatBugs

I am guessing maybe a dozen give or take.


----------



## Reef_Haven

IEatBugs said:


> I am guessing maybe a dozen give or take.


Unless everyone brings a friend, in which case it will be two dozen.


----------



## tarbo96

Reef_Haven said:


> Unless everyone brings a friend, in which case it will be two dozen.


No worries, I have no friends


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

I'll be there and I think Steven is tagging along (picking up on the way). If anyone wants me to bring any plants/products/critters, just order them off my site by Friday night (Blue Pumilio) and put in the comments to bring it to the "Frog Party". Good deals on ABG, plants, etc. I may bring some other things along, but my mind is a bit overwhelmed lately so order it if you want it.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Whitney is bringing the cupcakes, who is bringing the magic brownies?


----------



## Reef_Haven

I probably won't get there before 1:00
I plan on getting in a dive or two before the party.


----------



## IEatBugs

No problem Kevin. Where are you going?


----------



## Reef_Haven

I have to stop in Bradenton on the way down. So probably just Spanish Rocks off Ana Maria, but maybe Venice also.


----------



## IEatBugs

Cool, haven't been to Spanish Rocks but have Venice. My brother dove Venice a few weeks back said vis was a good 3' lol which is fairly typical for there. This wind we have had the past few days may make for worse conditions. Still a good time either way.


----------



## Ayron

I'll probably get there sometime around 1 and plan on bringing baked beans unless you all want magic brownies instead lol


----------



## tarbo96

Anyone have any interest in a juvenile Almirante? Almost full grown and suspected to be a male. Beautiful blue legs.

I also have a few pieces of cork and some driftwood if anyone is interested.


----------



## IEatBugs

Just FYI, I have two cats, in case anyone is allergic to them.


----------



## Whitneyd88

Ill be there around 1:30. I'm on my way but its almost a 4hr drive


----------



## IEatBugs

No worries, drive safe.


----------



## miko12

You guys have fun. Please take pictures.


----------



## tarbo96

Thanks for hosting Dustin. Great time!


----------



## jflick345

Just my luck that I would see this thread today. We moved to Tampa about 6 months ago and I'm just getting into the dart hobby. It's great to know that there are some Florida froggers around though!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Dustin, I had a ssssssssssuper time. Thanks for hosting buddy.


----------



## IEatBugs

Thanks to everyone who attended. I had a great time and even scored some new animals.


----------



## Whitneyd88

It was great meeting everyone!


----------



## LoganR

Sorry to have missed a gathering of so many Florida froggers - but I was playing single parent for the weekend; so couldn't get away. Besides, as a newbie to the board (but not the hobby), I wasn't 100% sure about coming.


----------



## tarbo96

LoganR said:


> Sorry to have missed a gathering of so many Florida froggers - but I was playing single parent for the weekend; so couldn't get away. Besides, as a newbie to the board (but not the hobby), I wasn't 100% sure about coming.


No worries, I may host one in February/March!


----------



## LoganR

Hmmm - that would give me time to build a new viv 

Thanks, I'll definitely try to make it to the next one.


----------

